# Plenty of scallops, no Ga. hospitality



## speedcop (Sep 25, 2011)

We hit Pt. St. Joe saturday for one more run on the scallops. They were plentiful and big. However getting ready to make the 4 1/2 mile run back to presnells, we encountered a mechanical failure.

My wife, daughter and stepson and I pushed the boat and paddled all the way to the landing. Numerous boats passed by and not one stopped to offer a pull. Obvious with a motor up out of the water, two pushing in waist deep water and one paddling never slowed one boater. 

I know this would never happen in this great state.  No one needed to be rocked to sleep sat. nite.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Sep 26, 2011)

I know what you mean. We were stuck in the ecofina river earlier in the year with the cover off the motor. And 20 boats came by before one a Georgia boater stopped and towed us.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Sep 26, 2011)

And these people want to gripe and complain about the prices for  a non-resident Ga. license!!!!! Maybe we should stop helping out-of state "sportspersons" when they come to Georgia. Just joking of course. They have to live with their own actions.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 26, 2011)

I have BoatUS, just a simple radio call and it's handled. Of course, I always thought it was a gimme , that if you see someone in trouble on the salt you help.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Sep 26, 2011)

Guy's I am from Ga but live here now. I have been dead in the water 3 times in for years, it doesn't matter where your from no one will help you unless you know the personally. I have found out the hard way. Even then I was told if I haven't made it in when they come back by they will give me a pull.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 26, 2011)

Sad aint it. I just wasnt raised that way. have always stopped to ask if a boater needed help if it was obvious they were dead in the water. I pulled a pontoon in on lake seminole last month, burned up the water pump in my yamaha, never said a word about it, and i'd do it again tomorrow. But hey! I got my exercise for the week.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm sorry about your misfortune, I certainly would not have passed you by. But how do you know those boats were full of unfriendly floridians? They could have just as easily been from another state...


----------



## speedcop (Sep 26, 2011)

could have been, wasnt close enough to see their license, but close enough to see fl. numbers on the bows. Friendly, unfriendly? aint got a clue about that. Not judging all floridians, just the 8 that passed on by.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 26, 2011)

Parker Phoenix said:


> I have BoatUS, just a simple radio call and it's handled. Of course, I always thought it was a gimme , that if you see someone in trouble on the salt you help.



It's not just a gimme, it's a Federal law.


Sec. 2304. Duty to provide assistance at sea

    (a) A master or individual in charge of a vessel shall render 
assistance to any individual found at sea in danger of being lost, so 
far as the master or individual in charge can do so without serious 
danger to the master's or individual's vessel or individuals on board.
    (b) A master or individual violating this section shall be fined not 
more than $1,000, imprisoned for not more than 2 years, or both.

(Pub. L. 98-89, Aug. 26, 1983, 97 Stat. 509.)


----------



## Shamrock Fisher (Sep 26, 2011)

I bet alot of the boats that passed you by were from Ga.


----------



## Boar Hog (Sep 26, 2011)

I've been in the same situation before, they stare til they see you looking helpless, then turn there heads. Never had that happen in Ga. waters, I always at least offer assistance. Must be the Yankee influence working on them!


----------



## Shamrock Fisher (Sep 26, 2011)

I have never passed by anybody broke down and not stopped to help, I don't care where they are from. I've pulled several in from offshore through the years. I pulled in a partially sunk boat from Thomasville about 13 or so years ago and didn't take a dime, felt bad for the folks. My ole boat is a work horse, it'll drag em in.


----------



## highway (Sep 26, 2011)

I am glad you found the scallops but hate nobody stopped to help.  I have pulled in a few folks that I didn't know and never accepted anything, just ask that they return the favor if they have the chance.  I have had people run by me with cover off and maybe 1 in 20 will stop to see if they can help.   

By the way you made the right choice going to PSJ.  We went to keaton and got the scallops but they were deep!!!!!  Caught lots of short trout on Gulp.


----------



## Boar Hog (Sep 26, 2011)

Shamrock Fisher said:


> I have never passed by anybody broke down and not stopped to help, I don't care where they are from. I've pulled several in from offshore through the years. I pulled in a partially sunk boat from Thomasville about 13 or so years ago and didn't take a dime, felt bad for the folks. My ole boat is a work horse, it'll drag em in.



The fact that you have chosen to be one of us here on Woody's speaks volumes, you are not a target. You could teach some of your fellow Floridians a thing or two about courtesy.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 26, 2011)

I've been helped out on the water more time than I can count, one guy even gave us a pair of vise grips when our throttle cable broke.  (We had no cash since we were on the lake, he just said no worries, glad to help out)

I stop and help out whenever I see someone on the water in a bind, I may simply offer a phone or radio call if it's a sketchy situation, but I do stop.

The same people who don't stop are the ones who blast by you ten feet away when you are fishing, the folks with more money than common sense, who show up with a new boat towed by a new truck, but can't be bothered to learn the rules of the road or even how to tie a boat up properly.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 27, 2011)

I've drug a lot of dead boats in.  Been drug in once when we spun a shaft in the foot.  Hate that others didn't stop, but I think that is a comment on people today, not just Floridians.  I've got a place at the Cape and I've found most of the folks around there to be pretty nice and accommodating.  I know Fred, who used to run Presnell's, has gone after several.  I also know that there is a SeaTow franchise there and they might be saving the business for him.


----------



## crowslayer (Sep 27, 2011)

:





4HAND said:


> I'm sorry about your misfortune, I certainly would not have passed you by. But how do you know those boats were full of unfriendly floridians? They could have just as easily been from another state...


----------



## pottydoc (Sep 27, 2011)

You know guys, if our State sucks so bad, why don't you fish in the great state of Ga? Probably 90% of the folks that went by were from there, anyway. I've NEVER passed anyone broken down without offering to help, and have towed three different boats in from over 20 miles out. Never taken a dime for it, either. Including the family I towed from Pepperfish back to Steinhatchee back in July. They were from Thomasville, by the way. I'd be willing to bet I know waaaay more Fl boaters than any of you, and can't think of even one who wouldn't stop to help. Of course, maybe they've read some of the posts on here with all the garbage and lies a pile of you post about Fl hunters, and think everybody from Ga is like that, and figured "Why sould I waste my time helping people who are such donkeys rear ends". As for manners, maybe you guys could teach some manners to the 14-15 year old kid in the Douglas Wal Mart that telling another kid he's rear end hole, and has no right to hunt in "my" woods just because hefound out my step son lives in Florida. This while his fine Ga dad  stood there and watched.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 27, 2011)

speedcop said:


> could have been, wasnt close enough to see their license, but close enough to see fl. numbers on the bows. Friendly, unfriendly? aint got a clue about that. Not judging all floridians, just the 8 that passed on by.



you must have missed this pottydoc. It wouldnt matter to me what state it was.  As far as your post about kids and walmart, im sorry but im clueless there. Im positive your a good samaritan as most are. This was just about 8 boaters that just happened to have FL. bow numbers that happened to be in St. Joe bay. nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## d-a (Sep 27, 2011)

Parker Phoenix said:


> I have BoatUS, just a simple radio call and it's handled. Of course, I always thought it was a gimme , that if you see someone in trouble on the salt you help.



Did you hail anyone on the radio for help?


X2

Cheap insurance so i can get back in everytime. 

d-a


----------



## Bryannecker (Sep 27, 2011)

Backlasher82 said:


> It's not just a gimme, it's a Federal law.
> 
> 
> Sec. 2304. Duty to provide assistance at sea
> ...



Roger that and it is also a matter of English Common Law: Peril invites rescue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bryannecker (Sep 27, 2011)

Boar Hog said:


> I've been in the same situation before, they stare til they see you looking helpless, then turn there heads. Never had that happen in Ga. waters, I always at least offer assistance. Must be the Yankee influence working on them!



Yes sir, that proves that you are a Southern Gentleman!!!


----------



## Bryannecker (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey, maybe all those boaters were those Fish Pirates alluded to by Dr. Lubchenco of NOAA!


----------



## Bryannecker (Sep 27, 2011)

OOOOOOOH yeah, it is getting time for that border war in Jacksonville...........for sure!


----------



## pottydoc (Sep 28, 2011)

speedcop said:


> you must have missed this pottydoc. It wouldnt matter to me what state it was.  As far as your post about kids and walmart, im sorry but im clueless there. Im positive your a good samaritan as most are. This was just about 8 boaters that just happened to have FL. bow numbers that happened to be in St. Joe bay. nothing more, nothing less.



The "you" in the kids statement wasn't personal. It was for the large bunch of Ga boys on here who pile all Fl guys into one bunch of kill 'em all, brown it's down, make lease prices go up, don't have any manners bunch, etc, etc,  that post garbage about those of us from Fl all the time. Then they stand and watch their kid be a total jerk to another hunter just because he's from out of state. And approve of everything their brat said. There's a number of them posting on this thread. You imply that Ga folks are somehow nicer or more caring in your thread title. People are people, no matter where they live. I get tired of hearing what d bags all of us from Fl are, when I know it's not true. Sorry for your experiance, but I know for a fact that the huge majority of Floridians would have stopped in a heart beat. Been on both sides (the guy broke down, and the guy stopping) enough to know better.

For the rest of you who actually believe what you post about Fl guys, if we're so bad, fish in your own state.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 28, 2011)

Any of you guys ever heard of the term "Georgia Navy"? Anyhow, I fish Florida a lot, and have always been treated fairly and welcomed by my Florida neighbors, anyone who bashes them does not speak for me.


----------



## pottydoc (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry for the rant guys, I know that most Ga guys are just like most Fl guys. It's the few jerks everywhere that make the rest of us look bad. to the op, I hope that everybody who went by you without stopping gets a tank full of E 85, and has to push their boat ten miles or so back to the ramp. I'd also join the couple other guys on this thread in recommending Sea Tow, or Boat US. It's fairly inexpensive, and it sure is nice to pick up the cell phone or vhf, and know help's on the way.


----------



## GAMEBRED1 (Sep 29, 2011)

FLORIDA? I thought that was just another county in  south Georgia.


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 30, 2011)

Seen both sides in both states. Most folks are real, but some are fakes.
Sorry for your troubles friend. 
I'd a stopped and helped as would most any other person. They will eventually have to answer for their actions.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 30, 2011)

And tomorrow I'd gladly help one of those who passed. We love it there and we'll be back. I just happened to us Ga. hospitality cause thats my home. No reflection on the 99.99% out there. Just 8


----------



## d-a (Sep 30, 2011)

speedcop said:


> And tomorrow I'd gladly help one of those who passed. We love it there and we'll be back. I just happened to us Ga. hospitality cause thats my home. No reflection on the 99.99% out there. Just 8




Did you call for help on the radio?

d-a


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Oct 3, 2011)

I dont fish there (St. Joe) BUT, if I saw someone pushing a boat in the water standing up, I might have thought they were trying to anchor or looking for something.  I dont think it was a Florida thing I think it was probably people not knowing you were in trouble.


----------



## oldcsm (Oct 4, 2011)

I remember running hard in really bad conditions on Lake Hartwell to make it to our club weigh-in on time. About 3 miles from the ramp and far off to our starboard side was one of our club teams broken down.  We could barely make out who it was but the waves were beating them up something awful. They were both standing up and waving their arms like maniacs.  They were probably screaming their heads off too but we couldn't hear a thing in that wind. There was no doubt they were in trouble. Something in their lower unit had busted 5 hours earlier so they were down to their trolling motor and two dead batteries.  We pulled them back to the launch site but we were over an hour late to weigh in.  We had called ahead and told the tournament director about the problem. Every member of the club was still there waiting for us and they even allowed my team to weigh our fish but the other team forfeited. 
Moral of the story is, if you're in trouble out there make it very clear to passers by that you NEED help. I agree with Xtreme Hunter that pushing the boat alone might not have been a clear indication of trouble (in GA, FL or anywhere else).


----------



## speedcop (Oct 4, 2011)

in most cases yes. Dont want to beat a dead horse but that was my whole point. Motor up, TWO pushing from the rear, a woman paddling on the front for 4 miles . Some of these boats saw us pushing for a long time. Should have brought the radio, should have brought the signal gun. A lot of should haves on my part. 

I felt like most all mariners dont need a radio call, or flares or whatever when you look at the obvious for an extended time. By the way, may have been the best nights sleep i had in a long time. And I myself will be better prepared next time.


----------



## oldcsm (Oct 4, 2011)

I mean't no disrespect sir. I only mean't to convey that in my situation, the folks in trouble went out of their way to gain my attention; and they did. I had no doubt they needed help. In these times it seems that more and more folks are on the water that don't know the rules of seamanship; many can't back a trailer down the ramp or follow the channel markers. In my younger days, I stopped a man from severely beating a woman outside a convenience store only to have both of them turn on me. More and more people these days seem to be of the mind to "mind their own business" instead of offering help to another.


----------



## speedcop (Oct 4, 2011)

none taken my friend!


----------



## d-a (Oct 6, 2011)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> I dont fish there (St. Joe) BUT, if I saw someone pushing a boat in the water standing up, I might have thought they were trying to anchor or looking for something.  I dont think it was a Florida thing I think it was probably people not knowing you were in trouble.




Exactly what I was thinking. Last weekend of scallop season, two guys in the water looking for scallops around the boat, motors up cause it's shallow water. 

d-a


----------

